# Please help..need advice on injured pigeon



## Princessphone73 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi there. I've been scouring the web for info on what I can do to help an injured pigeon. About 8 hours ago, I noticed a healthy looking pigeon sitting right outside the patio area of my apartment. I have a bird feeder so the pigeons and doves tend to pick around at the seed that drops from the feeder onto the ground. This pigeon didn't move much at all. He just sat there and hardly even looked around. I was concerned that he may be sick or not able to fly. I noticed that every now and then he would pick at a few seeds. I didn't know if he needed water so I put a dish of water out but he moved away when I set it down. There are cats around and I saw a hawk for the first time today so I'm afraid that he will be killed. I couldn't stop watching him and felt so bad not knowing what to do and if I should interfere. By about 5 hours later, I didn't see him anymore so I hoped he had finally flown. Welllll, 2 hours ago, we came home and when my boyfriend was pulling into the parking space, the pigeon was there and wouldn't move at all. He got out of the car and tried to shush the pigeon over and he just didn't want to move. Finally he moved enough to allow us to park. He sat under the car and the poor thing got scared when the door closed and he pooped but stayed under the car. The poop looked white by the way. I couldn't stand thinking the poor pigeon might need help and that maybe I could help him. We left that car in the space and took the other car out to buy a pet carrier to possibly catch the pigeon and see if we could help in case he was dehydrated or injured. We got back and the pigeon was still under the first car. My boyfriend backed it out and the pigeon sat there. The lights were on the pigeon (it's 9 pm by this time) so I put gloves on and had a towel hoping he would be easy to get into the carrier since he was so slow and immobile before. When I approached him he pooped again and walked quicker than I had seen before. He is now hiding under my other car and it's 10 pm. I don't want to traumatized this poor guy anymore so I'm going to leave him there tonight. Hopefully he will have some shelter from the car. I know I'll be thinking about him as soon as I get up so I'm hoping that I may get some help from this forum. First off, should I try to capture this pigeon or do you think it would do more harm than good? I live in the Southern California desert and today was unusually cool (93 degrees Fahrenheit) and cloudy. I'm afraid if we get back to our normal weather, he definitely won't survive. He doesn't look like he has any injuries from what I can tell. Does anyone have any ideas as to why he would behave so strangely? Other than just trying to gather him up with a towel, is there any other less stressful ways to capture him? I want to help this guy so bad but I just need some guidance. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Princessphone73 (Aug 3, 2017)

Update. We have captured "Bert" and he does seem to have issues with his wings. He spread out his wings but wasn't able to lift them. He did stay under our car all night. It had rained so he was drinking by the curb. I put water and seed in the pet carrier and put him by the patio door window where I saw him first and let him be to calm down. I heard crunching and peeked over to see him eating some seed. I'm going to try to contact some rescues for advice. If anyone on the forum has any advice/ideas to make "Bert" a little more comfortable, I would really appreciate it. I had to run to a few appointments so hopefully the quiet house will be good for him. Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sending your post to rescuer Terry Whatley to ask if there is a good pigeon rescue near you. Thank you for helping Bert!


----------



## Princessphone73 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Princessphone73 (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm sad to say Bert passed away. I just came home after being away for a few hours and found him dead in the carrier. I am beside myself and I'm thinking that maybe I shouldn't have intervened. I don't know what happened. I had a fluffy towel as bedding for him and left him a little water and foot until I got back. I put the cage by the window so he could see outside. When I got home, there were workers drilling in the apartment next to mine. Could that noise on top of the other stress he's going through have given him a heart attack? I can't stop crying. I wanted to help him so badly.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

He may have had internal injuries that you wouldn't have been able to see or he could have had a disease that brought him down, again it's not easy to tell by looks alone. He may have even been an old boy whose time was up. 
You did exactly what I would have done and it's not your fault that the little guy passed away, although I can understand your sadness. I think you should praise yourself for giving him a comfortable place to spend his last few hours in because outside he may have been tormented and killed by a cat or other predator. 
Thank you for taking him in when he needed it most, so very caring of you. xx


----------



## Princessphone73 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you for your kind words. I hope that is all it was?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Very sorry to hear Bert didnt make it. Agree with FredaH, you helped comfort him. He probably had serious injuries. Glad he was inside.


----------



## Princessphone73 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you. I really appreciate this forum and all you guys do to help pigeons. They are beautiful creatures. I feel better now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for for trying to help him. He has probably been sick for a time, and you found him too late. At least he died in peace. Thanks for helping him.


----------



## Princessphone73 (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you. Hopefully he was in peace.


----------

